# Bottle Feeding vs. Dam Raising? Which One to Do?



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I've been wondering.....How many people here do dam-raised kids vs. bottle fed kids?? I've been trying to decide if I'm going to get a lamb bar/bottles.

I've had problems with getting a big kid and a small kid before and the smaller one staying small because the larger one pushes it away, and I'd like to try and get that problem solved. I'd also like to have all of my kids really friendly, and I've heard that bottle feeding is one way to get that.

:shrug: :whatgoat: :help: :? onder:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have bottle raised and dam raised. I prefer dam raising by far. If you want the kids to be friendly (which seems to be why so many bottle feed...the friendliness) then you just need to spend time with them daily for awhile. Dam raised kids, from my experience, grow better and mine seemed to be hardier and more parasite resistant. I had many problems with the bottle fed kids and the growth rate just wasn't that good compared to the dam raised kids. Also, I don't like overly friendly goats...the bottle kids seem to be obnoxious and pushy.

I used a lambar before...didn't work well at all...the kids that figured it out would overeat, but most of them couldn't figure it out...the nipples leaked on them...it just didn't work at all....for me. I've heard of others who have had great luck with them..but that's just my experience.

I think bottle feeding is great if you are wanting to do CAE prevention or if a kid isn't getting enough to eat...the doe has triplets or something and one gets pushed away...but I really prefer the dam raising.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I like dam raising better! My kids are very friendly! (some are a little too friendly!) LOL! I will bottle feed if I have to but I like dam raising better by far!



> Also, I don't like overly friendly goats...the bottle kids seem to be obnoxious and pushy.


I agree!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We bottle raise and always will...I hate the personalities of dam raised goats. I've tried dam raising a didn't really like the rusults at all. JMO


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Question to Lost Prairie....... I am curious what it is about the personalities of the dam raised babies that you don't like?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I also am for dam raising. I cant stand bottle babies!! 
Its all just personal preference. 
My dam raised kids are friendly and love affection.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

peggy said:


> Question to Lost Prairie....... I am curious what it is about the personalities of the dam raised babies that you don't like?


One word...WILD!!!!! All our dam raised kids are crazy and people can't get anywere near them. I've also found the dams are so much easier to milk if they're removed at birth. Even the FF does stand like statures if their kids are removed.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Dam raising! It is so much nicer to the does who (quite understandably) want their kids with them. It is also WAY easier. If you want the kids tame, just handle them once a day - easier than the bottle! Bottle feeding is, IMO, so much unnecessary work! I won't do it unless I need to.

I have one kid that was raised on her dam like the others, but I supplemented with the bottle. I love her personality. Being raised with her family, she knows she's a goat and respects my space, but she's very friendly and sweet too!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

For us it's dam raised. Mama's always get the temp right the amounts right the frequency right. :wink: And they dont have to wash bottles neither!!
The kids are still friendly enough.
I might have one or two bottle babies that are supplemented part time if I notice #3 or 4 gets shoved off the teat alot.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

> might have one or two bottle babies that are supplemented part time if I notice #3 or 4 gets shoved off the teat alot.


I would do the same.... If they weren't so over friendly and my parents didn't mind it so much I would supplement wit bottles more often....


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

Dam raise. Can't stand bottle babies. My dam raise are very friendly but not in your face annoying like bottle babies.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I use to like bottle babies, but last year I raised three bottle babies, and they are all three nightmares. I cant do anything with these three around they jump all over me and bite me and run under and around my legs untill im about to fall are tripping. I cant clean the barn with them around cause they will jump in the wheelbarrow and keep dumping it out after I get it filled. I like that they are friendly but cant stand how needy they are. They also dont seem to grow as good as dam raised kids. My does from last year that was bottle fed are small I think. I just picked up a doe that was dam raised and she is the same age as them and she is bigger then them. 

I do have some dam raised that are kinda scared but I have been working with them and they are getting better, but they are good sized kids to and I like that.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Last fall we had our first kids - bucklings. I let them nurse. When they were 2 weeks old we separated them from their dam at night by putting a little slide in door in the barn. When they were eight weeks old I sold them. It all went great. However, we want DOES. If Annika blesses us with does in July, then we will bottle feed. While I can separate kids at night, I really have no way to separate them for weaning. We have a small barn and small pen. I don't want to have to fuss with them sneaking milk, etc.

So at our house (at least for now) Bucks nurse, Does get a bottle.

Of course, I reserve the right to change my mind!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm glad to see this topic. I was going to start one myself. 

So, I've always dam raised my kids, with the occasional exception as needed. But, the recent does I've purchased were bottle babies. Lucy is great, Sophie is a little brat...but DH loves her. Also, to my surprise DH is willing to do the "late" feeding. He will go out at 10pm and give them their last bottle of the day.

Lucy Alpine is due in 2 weeks. She was bottle fed and so I decided we would bottle feed her kids. I definitely want these "mini" alpines to be friendly. We will keep the doelings and sell the bucklings as wethers. Hopefully for pets. Lucy is going to be a big goat (she's just 14 months old, so she has a couple of years to grow). So, I don't know how big the boys will get. I can't imagine a wild goat this size. 

Also, since this last kidding I've made a new rule...my does will no longer raise more then 2 kids (I like the bottle feed the doelings, dam raise the bucks idea) I felt so sorry for those does with quads! The little monsters were able to move them around! And, I'm sure "being fought over" is not pleasant. And, of course, we almost lost Bernie. So, I guess I'll be doing a "combination" thing this year.

So, brings to mind another question. Were do you keep the kids? How far from the does are they? Thanks!


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

I do both depending on the doe and situation. Does I do not plan on milking i will usually let dam raise. If I want to milk them or get a real accurate idea of what they are producing and udder then I bottle kids. I have found it also is so much easier to milk FF's when their kids are pulled right off the bat. Not nearly as much fighting on the milk stand. Plus I have some people who specifically want bottle babies...


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

I dam raise!!!!! Our nubian sassan had 3 girls,and she took all of them,and they got plenty of milk (she gives a lot) and they were all healthy. I only bottle feed,if momma don't take them,or if there is to many,and mom can't feed,or take care of them. I've bottle fed a lot of goats, ( farmer friend gave us all his bottle babbies,that mom would not take,and he did not want to mess with) I never sell a bottle baby either. I just don't see it right to take the babbies from there mommy, Polly just gave birth and LOVES her baby girl to death, it would be heart breaking for me, to take it haha. my one doe did not take her first kid,so I bottle fed it,but she took the next year's kid,and had twins last year,and took both of them,and and she is due again in June.


----------

